# looking for pastry books written in Spanish



## carnivorous1 (Oct 2, 2001)

I've got an employee who has shown a lot of interest learning to bake professionally (We're a New York City Prime steakhouse with basic but great desserts - cheesecake, chocolate mousse cake, orange/brioche bread pudding, strawberry shortcake, rice pudding, etc). I've shown him how to make all of these desserts and he has since perfected them and taken great pride in his new responsibilities (never hold anybody back when you recognize passion!!). My challenges are that his English is not perfect (he's Spanish, but can definately get by with decent English) and he has no prior knowledge of baking. I'd like to know if there are any great books that are written in Spanish to make life a little easier on him in the beginning stages. I'm also interested in getting him into a pastry program (in New York). thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Look at C.H.I.P.S books :www.chipsbooks.com

They have a spanish section and plenty of baking books to spark anyones interests.


----------

